# Bosch Daredevil spade bit promotion pack



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

By the way, I have an online subscription to Fine Homebuilding, and the Feb/March issue reviewed spade bits. I didn't look it up until I bought these, but it turns out this bit came out as the best buy out of Amana Timberline, Craftsman, DeWalt, Disston Turbo, Greenlee, Irwin Speedbor traditional, Irwin Speedbor fluted, Lenox fluted, MagBit, Milwaukee fluted, Vermont American, and WoodOwl. Some of these bits are cheap, but they only lasted a few holes before slowing way down. Also, I would say the test might have been biased toward threaded tip bits, because of the way they used a consistent weight for pressure. If you were willing to push harder with your hand, I'm sure you could get some of those bits going faster through the wood. The Daredevil was by far the fastest, and also one of the longest lasting, and at the price, produced the lower price per hole cut.

The online article is only available to members, but the preview is here.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/too...ck=true&[email protected]&member=true


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I need to got to big orange this week!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> ..............Then on my way out I saw this one. I assumed it would be about $30, but apparently it's a Bosch promotion and it was only $15. The web site shows it as $1 different for some reason. Pretty decent case and kind of a no-brainer for $12 bits at that price. That's about 80% off the individual price, plus the free case.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Da...-10368321&cj=true............................[NQUOTE]
> 
> I ordered the 13 piece set
> ...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't even notice the web site said online only. Funny, they had it in my store.


----------

